# Subcontractor is TX



## RooferOrlando (Oct 29, 2018)

Hello, 
I’m a subcontractor in TX looking for commercial roofing work. Willing to travel out of state if it’s worth it. We do TPO, DUROLAST and PVC. Tons of experience and Fully insured and ready to take on any job. Please call or text me if you need any help with anything! 

If no answer, please text me! Names Orlando. I’m looking forward to building connections! 

2546330198


----------

